# Recommend Tchaikovsky symphony recordings.....



## Itullian

I've never been a big fan of his symphonies, but I'd like to have a cycle or two.
Some recommendations on only the last 3 symphonies are welcome too.
Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Obviously, Mravinsky's stereo DG of nos. 4-5-6 is the great classic here. 
His tempi can be fast though, maybe not your cuppa. The Finale of the 4th is a whirlwind of a rare sort there, for example.

And the _Manfred Symphony_ is in the same league as compostions - I like the old Svetlanov.

No.2: I like an old Previn RCA.
No.5: worth having several recordings. Stokowski did it in stereo, for example.
No.6: An unusual late DG Bernstein - has, what is probably the slowest finale ever.


----------



## D Smith

Mravinsky for sure though the sound quality is not the best.. I also love Karajan's Berlin recordings. I'm fond of Temirkanov though he can be idiosyncratic. Unlike joen_cph I find Bernstein's DG 6th to be hopelessly self-indulgent and perhaps the worst performance I've ever heard  But that's what makes horse races!


----------



## joen_cph

Well, I haven't decided whether I really like the Berstein 6th - but it's worth mentioning, also if one likes slower recordings, since it's exceptional.


----------



## Kiki

I wholeheartedly recommend young Mariss Jansons' subtle music making. His complete set also includes Manfred.









Can't go wrong with Mravinsky's 1960 stereo Nos. 4, 5 & 6. I would recommend getting the DG re-master, instead of the Pristine re-master which in my view sounds horrible, even though I've read reviews saying otherwise. There are also many live recordings of Mravinsky's. This is heaven for collectors. (Or hell depending on your view point.)









Some folks have sworn by the Mravinsky's earlier mono set (shared with Kurt Sanderling)........ although I think it's no better than the 1960 re-make.









My recent favourites are these two, Vasily Petrenko and Vladimir Jurowski. Full of passion.
















I think Riccardo Muti (complete with Manfred) and Antonio Pappano (4-6) are pretty good too.

Karajan is good in Tchaikovsky, in my view very loud and very beautiful but maybe a bit short of passion but that's not too bad. However, there are way too many of his recordings available... Oh boy I've just counted I have 9 Pathétique from him...


----------



## Kiki

joen_cph said:


> Well, I haven't decided whether I really like the Berstein 6th - but it's worth mentioning, also if one likes slower recordings, since it's exceptional.


The DG one? I think it has acquired a cult status.... so slow, so wrong, but so... addictive...


----------



## Becca

I agree with Mravinsky 4/6 and Janssons/Oslo. Another good pick is Dorati/LSO where there is a 2 disc set of the first 3 symphonies. The Markevitch set was also highly regarded.


----------



## Bourdon

I'm like you not a big fan of his symphonies but I think you can't go wrong with these ones.


----------



## starthrower

I wish I had grabbed the complete set on Brilliant Classics w/ Rozhdestvensky and other veteran Russian conductors but it's very hard to find at this point. I've got Bernstein on Columbia, and Pletnev on DG. I like Pletnev's Winter Dreams but overall you can probably do better for less money. The 1960 era Ormandy/Philadelphia nos. 4-6 have been restored on an affordable Japanese edition. Quite a bit cheaper here than Amazon. https://www.importcds.com/tchaikovsky-the-great-symphonies/4547366204933


----------



## jegreenwood

Bourdon said:


> I'm like you not a big fan of his symphonies but I think you can't go wrong with these ones.


I have a twofer or 4-6. I agree.


----------



## Merl

Kiki said:


> I wholeheartedly recommend young Mariss Jansons' subtle music making. His complete set also includes Manfred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with Mravinsky's 1960 stereo Nos. 4, 5 & 6. I would recommend getting the DG re-master, instead of the Pristine re-master which in my view sounds horrible, even though I've read reviews saying otherwise. There are also many live recordings of Mravinsky's. This is heaven for collectors. (Or hell depending on your view point.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks have sworn by the Mravinsky's earlier mono set (shared with Kurt Sanderling)........ although I think it's no better than the 1960 re-make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent favourites are these two, Vasily Petrenko and Vladimir Jurowski. Full of passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Riccardo Muti (complete with Manfred) and Antonio Pappano (4-6) are pretty good too.
> 
> Karajan is good in Tchaikovsky, in my view very loud and very beautiful but maybe a bit short of passion but that's not too bad. However, there are way too many of his recordings available... Oh boy I've just counted I have 9 Pathétique from him...


Couldnt agree more with these. Also Dorati is great and so is Markevitch. Spoilt for choice. Personally, im a huge fan of Markevitch's glorious cycle. Karajan is a safe recommendation too and Pletnev is top drawer.


----------



## Heck148

The Mravinsky/LeningradPO DG set of 4-6 is very good....hard to go wrong there...

I like Bernstein's #4 and 5 with NYPO - [late 50s], for

#4 - Reiner/CSO - live [WBAI broadcast tape]
#5 Solti/CSO/Decca
#6 - Reiner/CSO the clear winner for me, nothing like it, except maybe Mravinsky. This is Reiner/CSO at their best, which puts it way up there in the orchestral stratosphere...
Mitropoulos/NYPO is good with #6 as well...

I prefer the early symphonies to the later ones of Tchaikovsky - Abbado and Bernstein have given fine recordings of these..


----------



## Merl

Oh, I forgot Svetlanov!!!!















Etc

(Btw this is the live 90s cycle on Canyon NOT the old 60s cycle. Its even better!)


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> Oh, I forgot Svetlanov!!!!
> View attachment 122235
> 
> 
> (Btw this is the live 90s cycle on Canyon NOT the old 60s cycle. Its even better!)


I have the old 60s Svetlanov Tchaik #2 0 it is quite good...Svetlanov is rather inconsistent, imo....his recordings of Russian music are usually very good....however, his Mahler #9 is laughably awful, a real mess....terrible recording balance, and total lack of attention to correct tempo...


----------



## Granate

*Tchaikovsky, what should I get?*
*BEST/FAVORITE RECORDINGS OF THE TCHAIKOVSKY SYMPHONIES - help*
*Your favourite complete Tchaikovsky symphony cycle*
*What are some good Tchaikovsky Symphony sets?*
*Which is your favorite or 'best' recording of Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 "Pathetique"?*
*Tchaikovsky's symphonies: ranking, recordings and stuff*
*Looking for Manfred Symphony recording recommendations*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kiki said:


> I wholeheartedly recommend young Mariss Jansons' subtle music making. His complete set also includes Manfred..


I was indifferent to Tchaikovsky until I heard the Jansons set. That one put Tchaikovsky high on my list.


----------



## Josquin13

I agree with the choices of Mravinsky and Markevitch, and Jansons (if you want digital sound) in Tchaikovsky's symphonies, and would add Haitink's Symphonies 1-6 (analogue), and Manfred Symphony, which I find underrated, if a bit more understated when compared to the Russian conductors (which can be a welcome alternative), except for the overtures, where Haitink & the Concertgebouw are very exciting. Abbado & Temirkanov can be good in Tchaikovsky, too.

Haitink, Concertgebouw S.O.:

--Symphonies 1-6: 



--Manfred Symphony: 




As noted, Haitink is exceptional in the Overtures, especially the 1812 Overture, as well as Romeo & Juliet, and Francesca di Rimini, where I'd consider him a top choice:

--1812 Overture: 



--Romeo & Juliet: 



--Francesca di Rimini: 



https://www.amazon.com/Overture-Cap...ink+tchaikovsky&qid=1565034696&s=music&sr=1-4

But it's hard to beat Mravinsky & Markevitch in these symphonies (& in Russian music, in general):

--Markevitch & the London Symphony Orchestra, in Symphonies 1-6: 




--Mravinsky & the Lennigrad Philharmonic, in Symphonies 4, 5, & 6: 




Gennady Rozhdestvensky was another great Tchaikovsky conductor. I'd consider him to be at his best in the ballets, such as Swan Lake and The Sleeping Beauty, which are among Tchaikovsky's finest music, in my opinion.

--The Sleeping Beauty: 



--Swan Lake: 




My 2 cents.


----------



## joen_cph

Since sufficiently many have now recommended Markevitch, for the balance of things I'll mention that not everyone prefers him & that mine were sold again (but I am quite a Markevitch fan otherwise). Muti on EMI/Brilliant is OK, but the 1st was disappointing, also soundwise, IMO. As for Karajan 4-6, I prefer the EMI ones.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

For modern sound, the choice is pretty simple:



















If you can handle dated sound, then these are the greatest recorded performances of the last three symphonies:

*No. 4*










*No. 5*










*No. 6* Also available in DG's Furtwangler box set. This is the 1951 recording. The celebrated 1938 one is also great, but this one has greater presence, despite being a live recording, and is more intense.


----------



## RobertKC

I'm not a music scholar, and therefore I'm not equipped to compare performances.

My criterion is that I want state-of-the-art audio/video recordings delivered on Blu-ray (or Ultra HD Blu-ray).

I'm enjoying this Blu-ray box set:










2017 and 2018 live performances by the Paris Opera Orchestra, conducted by Philippe Jordan.

Excellent video quality, and excellent surround-sound hi-res audio (DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Abravenel and the Utah Symphony, it was $. 99 when I bought it.


----------



## Merl

RobertKC said:


> I'm not a music scholar, and therefore I'm not equipped to compare performances.
> 
> My criterion is that I want state-of-the-art audio/video recordings delivered on Blu-ray (or Ultra HD Blu-ray).
> 
> I'm enjoying this Blu-ray box set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 and 2018 live performances by the Paris Opera Orchestra, conducted by Philippe Jordan.
> 
> Excellent video quality, and excellent surround-sound hi-res audio (DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1).


I'm currently listening to this and it's superb.


----------



## david johnson

Ormandy/Philadelphia


----------



## DavidA

Karajan's sets are quite different and made at different recording venues. Both well worth hearing.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Nobody has mentioned these yet! They tend to emphasize the symphonic elements, in what are, after all, symphonies! Brilliantly played, and very well recorded, as well as containing lots of other goodies!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Nobody has mentioned these either! I very much like his Rachmaninov too...









Of course, for 4 to 6, Mravinsky is my go-to set still, with Markevich for the first three, although I don't enthuse about those works much to be honest.


----------



## realdealblues

Lots of great choices mentioned. For me it depends on how you want your Tchaikovsky to sound. I kind of put them into two categories, more of a rougher raw sound and more of a plushy romantic sound.

For a complete set of 1-6:
If you want a rougher raw sound then I think of Markevitch, Muti, Bernstein, Dorati

If you want more of a plushy romantic sound then I think of Ormandy, Karajan

Rostropovich is also an interesting listen as is Jansons and even Jarvi.

For 4-6 the obvious choice of Mravinsky. The controversial later Bernstein set is worth hearing as is Klemperer in my book. I really enjoy Monteux as well.

Karajan's 4-6 has quite a recorded legacy. 
Symphony 4 at least 6 times as I have 1953, 1960, 1966, 1971, 1976, 1984
Symphony 5 at least 5 times as I have 1953, 1965, 1971, 1975, 1984
Symphony 6 at least 6 times as I have 1948, 1956, 1964, 1971, 1976, 1984
They are all different sounding to me and are worth exploring if you find Karajan's Tchaikovsky something you enjoy.

A few other individual recordings I would recommend of 4-6:
For Symphony 4: Munch
For Symphony 5: Szell, Stokowski
For Symphony 6: Munch, Reiner and Fricsay (Both 1953 Mono and 1959 Stereo Recordings)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Symphony #1...Tilson Thomas/Boston Symphony on DG
Symphony #2...Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI
Symphony #4...Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic on Chandos and Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic on Decca/London
Symphony #5...Szell/Cleveland Orchestra on Sony and Dorati/London Symphony on Mercury
Symphony #6...Mravinsky/Leningrad Symphony on DG


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> RobertKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a music scholar, and therefore I'm not equipped to compare performances.
> 
> My criterion is that I want state-of-the-art audio/video recordings delivered on Blu-ray (or Ultra HD Blu-ray).
> 
> I'm enjoying this Blu-ray box set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 and 2018 live performances by the Paris Opera Orchestra, conducted by Philippe Jordan.
> 
> Excellent video quality, and excellent surround-sound hi-res audio (DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to this and it's superb.
Click to expand...

Curious to know... How would you guys describe Philippe Jordan's performances?


----------



## Kiki

realdealblues said:


> Karajan's 4-6 has quite a recorded legacy.
> Symphony 4 at least 6 times as I have 1953, 1960, 1966, 1971, 1976, 1984
> Symphony 5 at least 5 times as I have 1953, 1965, 1971, 1975, 1984
> Symphony 6 at least 6 times as I have 1948, 1956, 1964, 1971, 1976, 1984
> They are all different sounding to me and are worth exploring if you find Karajan's Tchaikovsky something you enjoy.


Collector's talk, if I may.... Karajan's is a heaven for collectors... 

I counted the same No.4s and No.5s. For No. 6, I'd supplement 3 more -

1939 / BPO (From the "Karajan 1938-1960 Collection" box. Don't know if it's included anywhere else.)

1954 Live / NHK Symphony Orchestra (Naxos)

1988 Live / BPO (a 2008 DG single CD release of an NHK recording. Definitely not included in DG's wooden case complete Karajan edition, nor their Karajan 1980s edition. Pretty sure it's not included in DG's most recent big white box Karajan edition as well.)

They are all good. Also agree they are worth hearing if one likes Karajan's Tchaikovsky. Especially the live recordings. They do sound different from the studio recordings. Also, I assume he did not have a hand in the production, which could explain the different orientation in the end product's sonics.


----------



## DavidA

Kiki said:


> Collector's talk, if I may.... Karajan's is a heaven for collectors...
> 
> I counted the same No.4s and No.5s. For No. 6, I'd supplement 3 more -
> 
> 1939 / BPO (From the "Karajan 1938-1960 Collection" box. Don't know if it's included anywhere else.)
> 
> 1954 Live / NHK Symphony Orchestra (Naxos)
> 
> 1988 Live / BPO (a 2008 DG single CD release of an NHK recording. Definitely not included in DG's wooden case complete Karajan edition, nor their Karajan 1980s edition. Pretty sure it's not included in DG's most recent big white box Karajan edition as well.)
> 
> They are all good. Also agree they are worth hearing if one likes Karajan's Tchaikovsky. Especially the live recordings. They do sound different from the studio recordings. Also, I assume he did not have a hand in the production, which could explain the different orientation in the end product's sonics.


The last EMI set was recorded in the church whereas the almost contemporary DG in the Philarmonie.


----------



## Merl

Kiki said:


> Curious to know... How would you guys describe Philippe Jordan's performances?


I'm not all the way through this set, yet, but I have listened to symphonies 4-6 and they are beautifully performed. If you've heard Jordan's terrific live Beethoven cycle with the same orchestra you'll know what to expect. Plenty of spirited playing, excellent phrasing, gorgeous recording and very impressive conducting. Tempi are moderate but it sounds a little brisker because Jordan never let's the pace lag (lots of forward momentum). These are colourful, loving performances without the roughness of Markevitch or the plush sound of Ormandy (middle ground) but really well done with lots of umph. Hugely recommended. I'll listen to 1-3 tomorrow. I'm impressed.


----------



## RobertKC

Kiki said:


> Curious to know... How would you guys describe Philippe Jordan's performances?


I'm glad that Merl answered your question.

As I said in my earlier post, I'm not a music scholar, and I don't have the expertise to critique performances. I don't find any excerpts on youtube, but when I googled "Philippe Jordan Tchaikovsky Symphonies", I found this review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/May/Tchaikovsky_sys_109379.html

I can say that the experience of watching and listening to these Blu-ray discs on my surround-sound system is amazing.

My basement 4.2 hi-fi system can deliver a near-live-classical-concert-experience. Front, center, and left speakers are Klipsch RF-7 II. A single rear speaker is a Klipsch RF-7. Subwoofers: SVS SB16-Ultra, Klipsch R-115SW. These four tower speakers plus two subwoofers provide plenty of acoustical power in this average size listening room. (I sit approximately 10 feet from the speakers.) Collectively, they total four 1 ¾" titanium compression drivers mated to Tractrix horns, eight 10" woofers, one 15" powered subwoofer, and one 16" powered subwoofer.

Source: Oppo UDP-205. The Oppo UDP-205 provides "bass management" - i.e., a built-in crossover, and a connection for a powered subwoofer. With Oppo's bass management, the low frequencies are off-loaded from the main amp and speakers, thereby facilitating greater overall dynamics.

Here's the tube amps that I have in this system: Scott 272 (EL34), Inspire "Fire Bottle" SE Stereo Tube Amplifier HO (single-ended-pentode (SEP) power amp currently equipped with 6L6GC), Scott 222C (7189), McIntosh MX110Z tuner/preamp, Fisher KX-200 (7591), Scott 296 (6L6GC), Pilot SA-260 (EL34), Scott LK150 (KT88). A patch panel allows me to connect the speakers to whichever amp(s) I want, and F/F RCA cables enable me to connect an amp to the Oppo, and a power amp to the MX110Z (if I choose to have a pre-amp in the audio chain).

IME, the RF-7II can reproduce the natural sound of orchestral instruments, when driven by the right tube amps. I often use the Scott 296 to drive the front L&R speakers, and the Fisher KX-200 to drive the center and rear. I have a 50" plasma HDTV that has a pleasant picture quality. I can listen for hours with no listener fatigue, at concert-hall listening levels.

I'm far more concerned with audio quality than performance nuances, which is why I prefer modern Blu-ray recordings. That's why I started this thread: https://www.talkclassical.com/54011-blu-ray-videos-classical.html?highlight=

Sorry I didn't answer your question, I just thought I'd comment on why I chose this box set.


----------



## Judith

RLPO and V Petrenko never let me down


----------



## bharbeke

Markevitch/LSO for 1
Lindberg, Szell, Rozhdestvensky, Jansons, and Abbado are all great on 4
Lindberg for 5
Reiner and Mrawinskij are fantastic with 6

I'm still looking for the right performances for the other 2 + Manfred


----------



## haydnguy

I have Jansen's and Muti's and I'm happy with them both.


----------



## KenOC

I admit to a nostalgic fondness for the old Mercury recordings with Antal Dorati. And it's not all nostalgia -- Dorati could whip up a lot of excitement in his readings!


----------



## NLAdriaan

I really like Gergiev's account with the VPO. I know Gergiev is less popular these days, but he absolutely owns the Russian repertoire. Apart from this, I also really love the 60's Mravinsky set on DG. In general, I think Russian music is served well with Russian conductors.


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> I'm not all the way through this set, yet, but I have listened to symphonies 4-6 and they are beautifully performed. If you've heard Jordan's terrific live Beethoven cycle with the same orchestra you'll know what to expect. Plenty of spirited playing, excellent phrasing, gorgeous recording and very impressive conducting. Tempi are moderate but it sounds a little brisker because Jordan never let's the pace lag (lots of forward momentum). These are colourful, loving performances without the roughness of Markevitch or the plush sound of Ormandy (middle ground) but really well done with lots of umph. Hugely recommended. I'll listen to 1-3 tomorrow. I'm impressed.


Thanks, Merl! That sounds like my cup of tea... have to confess I don't have many Philippe Jordan discs, but I do like his Glyndebourne Carmen and, to a certain extent, his Beethoven 4 & 5 with the VSO (instead of the Paris Opera). I'll need to put his Tchaikovsky blu-ray into my wish list now...



RobertKC said:


> I'm glad that Merl answered your question.
> 
> As I said in my earlier post, I'm not a music scholar, and I don't have the expertise to critique performances. I don't find any excerpts on youtube, but when I googled "Philippe Jordan Tchaikovsky Symphonies", I found this review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/May/Tchaikovsky_sys_109379.html
> 
> I can say that the experience of watching and listening to these Blu-ray discs on my surround-sound system is amazing.
> 
> My basement 4.2 hi-fi system can deliver a near-live-classical-concert-experience. Front, center, and left speakers are Klipsch RF-7 II. A single rear speaker is a Klipsch RF-7. Subwoofers: SVS SB16-Ultra, Klipsch R-115SW. These four tower speakers plus two subwoofers provide plenty of acoustical power in this average size listening room. (I sit approximately 10 feet from the speakers.) Collectively, they total four 1 ¾" titanium compression drivers mated to Tractrix horns, eight 10" woofers, one 15" powered subwoofer, and one 16" powered subwoofer.
> 
> Source: Oppo UDP-205. The Oppo UDP-205 provides "bass management" - i.e., a built-in crossover, and a connection for a powered subwoofer. With Oppo's bass management, the low frequencies are off-loaded from the main amp and speakers, thereby facilitating greater overall dynamics.
> 
> Here's the tube amps that I have in this system: Scott 272 (EL34), Inspire "Fire Bottle" SE Stereo Tube Amplifier HO (single-ended-pentode (SEP) power amp currently equipped with 6L6GC), Scott 222C (7189), McIntosh MX110Z tuner/preamp, Fisher KX-200 (7591), Scott 296 (6L6GC), Pilot SA-260 (EL34), Scott LK150 (KT88). A patch panel allows me to connect the speakers to whichever amp(s) I want, and F/F RCA cables enable me to connect an amp to the Oppo, and a power amp to the MX110Z (if I choose to have a pre-amp in the audio chain).
> 
> IME, the RF-7II can reproduce the natural sound of orchestral instruments, when driven by the right tube amps. I often use the Scott 296 to drive the front L&R speakers, and the Fisher KX-200 to drive the center and rear. I have a 50" plasma HDTV that has a pleasant picture quality. I can listen for hours with no listener fatigue, at concert-hall listening levels.
> 
> I'm far more concerned with audio quality than performance nuances, which is why I prefer modern Blu-ray recordings. That's why I started this thread: https://www.talkclassical.com/54011-blu-ray-videos-classical.html?highlight=
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer your question, I just thought I'd comment on why I chose this box set.


Thanks for your reply! When it comes to blu-rays and SACDs, I must confess I always rip and listen to the LPCM 2.0 mix, and I only watch them on 5.1 very occasionally, but I appreciate your quest for the "near-live-classical-concert-experience" using a versatile multi-channel setup... I'm curious to know, why only one channel at the back? Do you mix SL and SR into one? Sorry this is probably off topic...


----------



## RobertKC

Kiki said:


> Thanks for your reply! When it comes to blu-rays and SACDs, I must confess I always rip and listen to the LPCM 2.0 mix, and I only watch them on 5.1 very occasionally, but I appreciate your quest for the "near-live-classical-concert-experience" using a versatile multi-channel setup... I'm curious to know, why only one channel at the back? Do you mix SL and SR into one? Sorry this is probably off topic...


In my basement system, I combine the Oppo UDP-205's surround-left and surround-right analog line-level outputs into a single rear channel via an RCA Y-cable. (Oppo confirmed this is OK.) One stereo tube amp drives the front L&R speakers. A second stereo tube amp drives the center and single rear speaker.

The reason for a single rear channel is room lay-out (i.e., no room for 2 rear speakers), and the fact that I already owned a single Klipsch RF-7 speaker and decided to put it to use. IME, there's little rear channel content in classical music (natural hall reverb and applause), and little difference between the content in surround-left and surround-right, so a single rear speaker works to my satisfaction.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The symphonies as conducted by Rozhdestvensky have been mentioned a few times. There is a set by him available on Amazon for $.99. I have not listened to it but may consider it based on price and some of the reviews for whatever they are worth.

A quote from a reviewer comment says this: "Symphonies 2-6 and the Manfred Symphony were recorded 1988-89 by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky and the Large Symphony Orchestra of the Ministry of Culture of the Russian Federation (whew!).
This was actually Rozhdestvensky's second cycle - He recorded Symphonies 1-6 (but not Manfred) in 1972 with the Moscow Radio Symphony. He also recorded Symphonies 4-6 with the London Symphony in 1987."








https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Federation-Rozhdestvensky-Konstantin-Orchestra/dp/B00GSXU7T2/ref=sr_1_15?crid=1Q2ZJTJGT9WS6&keywords=tchaikovsky+symphonies&qid=1565400875&rnid=2941120011&s=dmusic&sprefix=tcha%2Caps%2C175&sr=1-15


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> *BEST/FAVORITE RECORDINGS OF THE TCHAIKOVSKY SYMPHONIES - help*


Spent a good amount of minutes reading these threads. I feel dizzy with the amount of recordings of the Tchaikovsky symphonies that I have set to listen in my new challenge. Feeling even worse to see that aside from the Mravinsky 4-6, there seems to be no consensus on the other prominent performers. Or, there are lots of interested people with very different favourites. It's like one way or another I'm going to agree with someone else on this planet.

Should I bother to include "Manfred" afterwards? I've seen that I don't have available either the 5 symphonies that Leonard Slatkin recorded in St Louis for RCA or the Litton Bournemouth set (only 5-6 available on spotify). Are these worth it? Because I've found my own way to rate the two Svetlanov sets.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm just now getting into the Tchaikovsky symphonies, bit by bit... I am REALLY impressed with the Mravinsky/Leningrad stereo recordings. These are incredible, especially 5 and 6 (I haven't yet found love for the 4th) and seem to fit perfectly into the composer's sound world. My one gripe is that the finale of the Pathétique is over before you know it, almost as if it's rushed. But no matter. This is about as close to an essential disc that belongs in every classical collection as you can get. 

Having said all that, I want to explore the early symphonies next, and maybe I'd best get a full cycle under one conductor. There are a few that sound quite good, and of them I'm leaning toward Muti/Philharmonia/EMI, but I'm also curious about Jurowski/LPO, Rostropovich/LPO, and Dorati/LSO looks tempting but is prohibitively expensive (ditto for Svetlanov on Melodiya). 

I'm beginning to think that Tchaikovsky was a better symphonist than we give him credit for. Something striking to me is his adept use of motivic unity connecting the movements of a symphony. Was Tchaikovsky inspired by Berlioz's "idée fixe"?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I don’t often listen to Tchaikovsky’s symphonies since he’s not my favorite composer, but when I do I like ‘em rough, raw, and Russian. So Pletnev’s set with the Russian National Orchestra is my go-to complete cycle. Not quite as visceral as Mravinsky, but awfully close. I’ve also liked what I’ve heard of the Jansons/Oslo cycle though some say it’s bland. Haven’t heard enough of it to pass a judgment either way.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Dorati/LSO on Mercury Living Presence for 1-3 is my choice. There are, of course, way fewer recordings of these than of 4-6. For No. 1, I also really like Tilson Thomas/Boston SO from 1970. I find MTT’s early work with the BSO fresh and eye-opening. Slatkin/St. Louis made very nice recordings of 2-3. I consider Slatkin a very fine interpreter of Tchaikovsky; his set of the complete ballets is the one I have in my collection.

Going back to 4-6, my favorite is Monteux/Boston SO. Compared to some more passionate interpreters of these works that I know well, like Ozawa, Monteux delivers a more smooth, flowing and even sound. I really do like Ozawa’s 1968 recording of No. 5 with the Chicago SO, however. In those early years of his career, Ozawa achieved some very interesting results with the orchestras he conducted.


----------



## flamencosketches

Simplicissimus said:


> Dorati/LSO on Mercury Living Presence for 1-3 is my choice. There are, of course, way fewer recordings of these than of 4-6. For No. 1, I also really like Tilson Thomas/Boston SO from 1970. I find MTT's early work with the BSO fresh and eye-opening. Slatkin/St. Louis made very nice recordings of 2-3. I consider Slatkin a very fine interpreter of Tchaikovsky; his set of the complete ballets is the one I have in my collection.
> 
> Going back to 4-6, my favorite is Monteux/Boston SO. Compared to some more passionate interpreters of these works that I know well, like Ozawa, Monteux delivers a more smooth, flowing and even sound. I really do like Ozawa's 1968 recording of No. 5 with the Chicago SO, however. In those early years of his career, Ozawa achieved some very interesting results with the orchestras he conducted.


That MTT Tchaikovsky 1 does look good. On CD, coupled w/ Debussy's Images of all things. I'll have to seek this out.


----------



## Heck148

flamencosketches said:


> That MTT Tchaikovsky 1 does look good.


Never cared too much for the MTT/BSO Tch #1....kind of prissy, affected, or something...BSO was not in great shape in those post-Leinsdorf years...I like Abbado/CSO, or Bernstein/NYPO....Svetlanov could be interesting, his #2 is quite good...Svetlanov can be wildly inconsistent tho, imo....


----------



## flamencosketches

Heck148 said:


> Never cared too much for the MTT/BSO Tch #1....kind of prissy, affected, or something...BSO was not in great shape in those post-Leinsdorf years...I like Abbado/CSO, or Bernstein/NYPO....Svetlanov could be interesting, his #2 is quite good...Svetlanov can be wildly inconsistent tho, imo....


You make it sound pretty bad, but I did enjoy what I was hearing. Though I must confess that generally speaking, I don't care for the BSO all that much, nor do I rate Thomas as a favorite conductor.


----------



## Heck148

flamencosketches said:


> You make it sound pretty bad, but I did enjoy what I was hearing. Though I must confess that generally speaking, I don't care for the BSO all that much, nor do I rate Thomas as a favorite conductor.


It's not bad...just too mannered, prissy really fits it, imo...i like my Tchaikovsky with more guts; more visceral overall.


----------



## Granate

Qobuz sells the complete cycle with 24/96 resolution for less than 20€. I've been spending a lot of money lately , including Mono Tchaikovsky in Vienna. Why is this cycle so great and why would you reccomend me to get it even if it's not on cd? I already have complete sets of Dvorak and Sibelius symphonies with the same orchestra and I can't love them enough.

I like the ritual of taking cds out of the box set and putting them on the player. But rar files on Hard Drive folders for the sake of High-Resolution quality (and no shelf space) is tempting me. I would hope to love this cycle too, but don't modern recordings offer great sound quality too (like the Jansons in Munich or Fischer in Budapest)?

By the way, I'm posting here my overall favourite Mono Tchaikovsky recordings from 4-6. I already owned the Karajan in Philharmonia from my Warner collection, and I've purchased the other two on CD.


----------



## Russell Chee

Granate said:


> By the way, I'm posting here my overall favourite Mono Tchaikovsky recordings from 4-6. I already owned the Karajan in Philharmonia from my Warner collection, and I've purchased the other two on CD.


Technically, if one wanted to be boring, the Mravinsky mono set is pretty damned good too :angel: it's not quite as crazy and intense as the stereo set, but I think the orchestral timbre carries across better. It's perhaps less individualistic, but if I had to guess it's truer to the actual sound of the orchestra - for which Mravinsky was undeniably famous. There's also Fricsay and the Berlin Phil in the 6th - kind of a blend of the Toscanini and Furtwangler conceptions of the piece and it's extremely, extremely good. :tiphat:

Also I never warmed to Koussevitzky - but some consider him among the holy grail in these works. I find he gets intensity done but is way too choppy - the Finale of the Fifth would be a good example.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Tchaikovsky's 9th? Now that would be worth hearing.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Animal the Drummer said:


> Tchaikovsky's 9th? Now that would be worth hearing.


If my maths is correct, it's usually called Rachmaninov's Third.....:tiphat:


----------



## Granate

I thought Tchaikovsky composed 13 symphonies, reincarnated in Jean Sibelius.


----------



## Heck148

Granate said:


> I thought Tchaikovsky composed 13 symphonies, reincarnated in Jean Sibelius.


LOL!! Hardly!!.........


----------



## Russell Chee

Typing mistake  but I dispute the notion that either Rach or Sibelius were just a continuation of Tchaikovsky!


----------



## Granate

So Opinions about Markevitch? I'm wondering between buying that 24/96 set or a font family license for my Instagram (both 20€)


















I think I'll eventually get the Mravinsky stereo recordings, which are also on sale on Qobuz in 24 bit, but I would still prefer to get the Mravinsky cds in the _Originals_ remaster while they are still cheap.



Russell Chee said:


> There's also Fricsay and the Berlin Phil in the 6th - kind of a blend of the Toscanini and Furtwangler conceptions of the piece and it's extremely, extremely good.












I agree with you. This set had fantastic recordings, although it's really pricey today.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Russell Chee said:


> Typing mistake  but I dispute the notion that either Rach or Sibelius were just a continuation of Tchaikovsky!


Neither comment was made in any way other than tongue-in-cheek...


----------



## Geoff48

I first acquired the 6th on a stereo transcription Heliodor vinyl. I had previously borrowed Kempe from the local record library and decided that the music wasn’t for me with the exception of the 5/4 waltz. Then I heard Fricsay and was blown away. It was exciting, particularly in the development t of the first movement, it was heartbreaking in the concluding movement. It was magnificent. I’m told there is another version recorded when he was terminally ill which is supposed to be even more emotional but I haven’t t heard it yet. Rather surprisingly his versions of the 4th and 5th, though good are nothing exceptional. I guess absolute perfection strikes but rarely.


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ I'd say that Fricsay is better in the 4th than you give him credit, but otherwise I cannot disagree with anything you have said!

There are two Pathetiques in the big DGG box, 1953, and 1959. The latter IS intense!


----------



## Granate

Guess which clown has completely forgotten about these Karajan 60s recordings? I was about to finish the German side of the Tchaikovsky challenge. And yet another half set recorded by him!


























They can be found in this set. I'm going to use the Complete 1960s recordings to stream the three recordings.










I'll have to rate No.4 and No.5 in consecutive listens. Overall, saving Sanderling which I have not rated yet, there's not a single disappointing German or Austian half. I mean, these are the ones I'm rating for 4-6: Karajan BPO 1970s Warner, Karajan WPO DG, Böhm LSO DG, Celibidache MPO Warner, Klemperer Philharmonia Warner, Kubelík WPO Warner. And now Karajan BPO 1960s DG.


----------



## jegreenwood

From the cover art on this thread, it seems as though DG couldn't decide how to spell the composer's name. Even the two Mravinsky sets differ.


----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> From the cover art on this thread, it seems as though DG couldn't decide how to spell the composer's name. Even the two Mravinsky sets differ.


The German and English interpretation of the Russian name are entirely different. In Spanish, the form is _Piotr Ilich Chaikovski._ But I am more used to the complete English version with the two names.


----------

